# DPF problem....Throttle replacement?



## Watermelonwine (Dec 13, 2021)

Hello there! I don't know much about cars...Trying to learn about all these from zero (it was fun but difficult lol). Would value and appreciate all your opinion! 
I bought a used 2011 diesel x5 half a year ago from an acquaintance...

The check engine light has always been on (which i was ok with it cuz i had similar problems with other vehicles but they all seemed to run fine). Lately i have problems with the DPF...soots are building up and not able to burn off even after long highway drive.
So i paid one mechanic looked at the car and told me to change the entire active tank which we all know it's pricey. It sounds like it's just heating element issues but bmw parts is for the entire system. Parts alone is $2700.
The other mechanic also scanned my car and told me it's also the active tank issue. Asked me to take it to him for a proper diagnosis which i haven't...

This third mechanic scanned the car for me and told me it could be the throttle actuator causing the issue and make the vehicle incapable to do the regen.... Is it possible?
Also how long does it take to replace this parts? Some forums said it's a quick job. From my research online, I'm skeptical about the quote they gave me. (I'm a young lady... So maybe i look extra gullible as i don't know much about cars)

this is from the first mechanic.... Any thoughts?


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Good luck.


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

I do not if this help you. I had the Throttle Actuator 11-71-7-804-384 replaced under warranty back in Nov 2014.
Here are the codes that I had at that time:
4687 Throttle actuator, 4592 Smoothness control cylinder 4, 4AE6 Set zero adjustment cylinder 2 injector


----------



## RickBimmer (Dec 16, 2021)

Hi, I have replaced defective throttle bodies a couple a time on these engine. They are essential for DPF regeneration. As for the Active tank, individual parts are available from the aftermarket (XeMODeX and others). Be sure to disconnect the 4 connectors on the side of the tank and inspect for urea contamination (they travel through the wire when a part/sensor is cracked inside). And finally the SCR delivery module on top of Active Tank has also a heater inside. When replacing the tank, you have to remove/reinstall this component. So you will have to test it with ISTA after (pressure test, heater, etc) to be sure everything pass. Hope this helps.


----------

